# wool crocheted rug tips??



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I want to make a crocheted wool rug out of the left over wool material strips I have from my 6'x7' braided rug I just finished.:hysterical::clap: It only took me 2 years to finally finish it! sigh. Anyways, I have quite a bit of wool material left over and I want to crochet a 2x5' runner type rug...I've done this with cotton material but not with wool material...any helpful hints out there?? I figured to use a 'Q' sized hook...do I need to fold and sew the edges together or just let it fray if it is going to fray (Most of the wool 'felted' when I prewashed it so I don't think it will fray too badly)...and I'm thinking about 1.5" strips of material???? ANy input would be appreciated . Thanks!:clap:


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm....I have no advice since I have only seen rag rugs...but when you reference strips of wool, are you talking about roving?

Just curious and trying to picture what you are talking about.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

No, not roving, but it can be done with that . This is wool material...either from old army blankets or wool material on the bolt that is cut into strips and then crocheted...I guess I'll get brave and start crocheting the strips I have and see how it looks.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds pretty interesting...you will have to post pictures. I don't really think it's going to fray if you have pre-felted it.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Well, I got brave and tried crocheting the wool strips...didn't like it at all ...pulled it all out and braided the narrow strips after all and the material went much farther and the rug is thinner and will lay flatter. Ok, when I'm done I will post a picture of this one and the room sized one I just finished.


----------

